# Quick hockey setups



## imagemaker46 (Sep 9, 2013)

I was given 30 minutes to do 5 different poses with 8 players. The easiest way was to put on my skates, a lot more steady on the ice than wearing shoes.  The backgrounds on all these will be dropped out when the ad layouts are done. It was fun being on skates while shooting.


----------



## runnah (Sep 9, 2013)

I think the poses are good. I dislikes the harsh dividing line in the BG. I understand how hockey rinks are with the boards but it is jarring.

Also those damn face shields, good for safety, bad for photos.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 9, 2013)

Fortunately they are dropping all the backgrounds, I still looked for the cleanest points in the rink to use. I shot everything available light, which helped with the visors, no flash blast.  At the other end of the rink they were taking shots on the goalies, so every now and then a puck came sailing by.  It was entertaining.


----------



## runnah (Sep 9, 2013)

Would a polarizer help? I run into the same issue with safety glasses.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't know if a polarizer would help, I don't use any filters, but it may be worth a try. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2013)

A polarizer would definitely help, but it might not elimate it totally; the easiest way is simply to move the light source up/left/right slightly so that you avoid the whole "angle of incidence=angle of reflection" issue.  Nice shots Scott!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 10, 2013)

tirediron said:


> A polarizer would definitely help, but it might not elimate it totally; the easiest way is simply to move the light source up/left/right slightly so that you avoid the whole "angle of incidence=angle of reflection" issue. Nice shots Scott!



The light was all arena light from a variety of locations.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > A polarizer would definitely help, but it might not elimate it totally; the easiest way is simply to move the light source up/left/right slightly so that you avoid the whole "angle of incidence=angle of reflection" issue. Nice shots Scott!
> ...



Understood, I was meaning in response to your 'flash blast' statement.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 10, 2013)

tirediron said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Oh ya, forgot I mentioned a flash


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 13, 2013)

The 67's! Pucks flying by, sounds a lot of fun. I like the one using the net, that's a little different for a portrait (for a skater not a goalie). Nice set.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 19, 2013)

tirediron said:


> A polarizer would definitely help, but it might not elimate it totally; the easiest way is simply to move the light source up/left/right slightly so that you avoid the whole "angle of incidence=angle of reflection" issue.  Nice shots Scott!



He needed a big sheet to block the lights coming from behind him. I would have had them flip the visors up.


----------



## Joanne_0828 (Oct 3, 2013)

I like the last picture!

Maybe you could catch the players in action? That would be awesome!


----------

